# Puppy Peanut Butter Treats...



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for these, Bonni - we almost ate the cookies ourselves... .
Really, they smell great and Kia is enjoying them immensely! I took one of the cookies with me for a walk this morning and even though there were lots of lures for her to run away, she behaved perfectly and got her treat!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Bonni,
I just came from walk outside with Kia. Before I was leaving, Vierka told me to take one of these peanut butter bones you've made, that Kia listens better if I take some with me.
Bon, let me tell you... Kia loves them. I actually never seen her to like any treats as much as these.
Next time you come and if we stil have any left, I will show you something...
I asked Kia to sit and I held maybe half of this peanut butter bone in my hand, Kia was staring at me and saliva was dropping from her mouth, I couldn't believe it. 
I don't know the real recepy behind this treat, but if Kia really knew you made it, she would probably sign her life to you.
Joe


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*You've got to be kidding me...*

Hey Joe.

I just read your post to the doggie treat recipe on the forum. I cannot believe that she loves them so much, since they're so easy to make. They can really be any shape. I'm just in shock!!!

I mean, I thought she would like them, but who would have thought that she go so nuts for them (no pun intended). That's amazing. I'll make them for her again, any time!!!

Hope you guys are doing great,
Bon


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks again Bon. You're too kind.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

thanks for the recipe! Do you know any peanut butter off the top of your mind that has no sugar or hydrogenated fat? (I just wanted to make sure, because I'm not sure if the peanut butter I use on my toast would be ok for puppies to have)


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Tracy - I was thinking that same thing. I don't know my way around the grocery stores very well and I'm not sure I've ever seen peanut butter without any sugar.

Come on guys help us out.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi guys, I think Bonni mentioned to me that it's one of the organic brands and that's it's all natural. I think she might have used the _President's Choice Organic_ Peanut Butter, but I'm not sure. I think that in most supermarkets and larger grocery stores you now have selection between natural and the "regular" peanut butter (with added sugar).

I'm not sure whether regular peanut butter would be harmful for the puppy, but my guess is no - in moderation of course. I know that many people put regular peanut butter into the Kong toys, so it should be fine.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

*dog treats*

Thanks for the recipe Bonnie. I'll have to try it out on my guys. I also have a recipe for you. I got this one from Dr. Stanley Cohen - he has a T.V. show called "Good Dog" that I like to watch.

3 cups whole wheat flour
3/4 cup water with chicken or beef cube for flavouring
1 egg
1/3 cup oil
little garlic for flavour (dogs love the flavour of garlic)

Mix everything but flour together. Add to flour and mix. It will get thick quickly. Knead 3-4 minutes. Roll to 1/4 - 1/2". Cut into shapes or rectangles. Place on lightly greased cookie sheet (I used parchment paper).

Bake at 325 degrees for 50 minutes, then turn to lowest temperature setting and leave for another 45 minutes. Cool in oven. Cookies will be hard.

When our local Hospital Auxiliary was having a bake sale to raise money for equipment I donated these cookies - 6 to a bag for $.50 and they were a great hit. It was certainly an unusual donation and I've had requests for them again. I attached a tag to each bag with the ingredients printed on the back so everyone would know what was in them. One lady had her dog out in the parking lot so she took them out to him and came back in to buy more because he liked them so much. 

As for the treats you've mentioned - I wouldn't give my dogs rawhide anything. My cousin was a vet assisstant and told me that they had to perform so many operations because of the rawhide lodging in the stomach (or intestines - I can't remember which). I give my guys nylabones or kongs with cheese whiz or peanut butter mixed with crushed dog biscuits which I then freeze. Keeps them busy for a while when they're in their crates. 
For training purposes I use "Rollover", small apple pieces, baby carrots, chicken weiners microwaved until crispy and/or cheese bits. I always have a variety of treats in a ziplock bag when I'm in the yard with Mojo and Zoe and I don't give a treat with each trick. Keeps them on their toes. They get about 6 treats to every 8 commands. The treats are very small but these guys think they're boulders, the way they inhale them.
I don't feed my guys any cookies that have dye in them. I try to get the biscuits from the vet because they are low in calories and don't seem to put the weight on. I also use Purina Pro Plan food and cookies for my guys. What do you feed your dogs?
Donna


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks mojosmum! My dad told me that dogs aren't alloweed to have anything that is kind of salty or tastes salty? He's never had a dog before, but is this true? I was just wondering because I remember reading another recipe with ingredients like chicken or beef broth.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

If you have a concern you could always use a low sodium broth for them. Let me know if you try the cookies.


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

I am going to make the peanut butter treats today, I'll post pictures of the dogs enjoying them later. 

I decided to do a google search for three dog bakery recipes and found this website.
http://www.gbronline.com/kcathey/goldenbone/dogbisc.htm

There is a text file that you can download. But you need to be able to unzip it.
There is also other recipes on the site and a link to another site with more recipes.


----------



## Kay (May 18, 2005)

The recipe looks great! austin loves peanut butter, sometimes we put it on his nylabone and he goes insane! whenever the jar comes out, the taps are instantly turned on inside austin's mouth, like a river! I'm not much a baker, but does anyone know if i can substitute whole wheat flour with white flour? we have eliminated whole wheat from his diet with his food and wheat-free cookies(but we are still insure if this is the true source of his allergy.)


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

I think that you can use white rice flour instead of the wheat. The link that I posted earlier today has recipes that are wheat free.


----------



## Kay (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Jude's mom, i'll check out that link!

Cute puppy!! how old is he or she?


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

He is now 11 weeks old. Here is a picture of him trying his first peanut butter treat.


----------



## Kay (May 18, 2005)

AHHHH! So beautiful! It seems so long ago that Austin was that small! Enjoy him! K


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Jude's Mom, thanks for sharing this picture with us. Your puppy is such a cutie pie.


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

Bonnie loves peanut butter!! cant get enough of it
thanks for the recipe


----------

